# My 1st bacon...hope all goes well.



## lspilot82 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been posting on the board for awhile now and have always enjoyed the info I received on here. So I decided to try to make some bacon. I went to the local butcher here in Lakeland FL. and purchased 10 pounds of pork belly @ $2.99 a pound, good deal I think. Anyway, I've decided to use Pop's brine since everyone says its good. I did one cup of sea salt, cup of sugar, cup of brown sugar, just over a tbs of cure, a little pepper, little garlic powder and onion powder. Put it in the fridge and hopefully it all turns out well. Any input would be appreciated.













IMG_20130823_205350_482.jpg



__ lspilot82
__ Aug 23, 2013


















IMG_20130823_205818_374.jpg



__ lspilot82
__ Aug 23, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Aug 24, 2013)

Unless I'm seeing the picture wrong it looks like some of the belly is sticking out of the brine. A Ziploc with water in it (or brine if you are afraid it might spring a leak) placed on top will hold it down for you.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like you could have used a bit more brine. I like to have plenty of space around the meat so it all gets an even cure. You will want to rotate those pieces around daily to ensure they all get cured.


----------



## lspilot82 (Aug 24, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like you could have used a bit more brine. I like to have plenty of space around the meat so it all gets an even cure. You will want to rotate those pieces around daily to ensure they all get cured.


Theres plenty in there, that was the pic before I submerged them with a gallon bag. Right now they are completely covered with the brine.


----------



## palladini (Aug 24, 2013)

Good luck, hope everything goes OK


----------



## webowabo (Aug 24, 2013)

And there is the difference in the pros and me... I would have never noticed the shortage of brine liquid like them two above.. even if I was kn my laptop and not phone.. Good Jobs Smoke and Case.. 

And good luck with the bacon... im sure it will turn out great...


----------



## stovebolt (Aug 25, 2013)

I have not yet done belly bacon, but I have done BBB and CB with Pop's brine and they were wonderful. You are absolutely on the right track. I'm sure you will get great results. 

  Looking forward for the rest of the story.

Chuck


----------



## lspilot82 (Aug 30, 2013)

My BacoN Has Been Brining For 7 Days Now. Tomorrow I'm Gonna Smoke it


----------



## smoking b (Sep 1, 2013)

Any updates or pics?


----------

